# Hello, fellow musicians and music lovers!



## NojaP

Hello, fellow musicians and music lovers!
I've been on this site for some time, and the time has come to make an account around here.. so here I am, friends!
As for myself, im a guitar beginner and my favorite composer is Mahler.
Very glad to join community at last :wave:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Welcome! There are a lot of Mahler fans here.


----------



## Ukko

Glad to greet. There are several guitarists around here, including a pro or two. Not me, I'm a retired jewsharpist.

:tiphat:


----------

